# What color should I buy, NW 35/40/45 of NC 45 in pro longwear?



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here goes.. I bought a  studio fix MAC liquid foundation about a year ago. Forgot the color they gave me, I know it was a NW45 or 40 (For some reason 40 is standing out in my head) any who, I'd like to purchase the pro long wear foundation, plus the concealer.

  	I want to go a shade lighter under my eyes so I'd like to get a lighter color for under my eyes. Last time, I got both my concealer and my liquid in the same color shade (either the 40/45), and to me, I think the concealer was the same color as my foundation/skin, so really it didn't serve any purpose, but I still used it. When I bought that color it was in the summer, and I was darker.

  	I'm lighter now and I'd like to know what products do you recommend me getting? I can't make it to the MAC store at the moment so going based on my photo, what color should I choose for both the foundation and concealer?, I'm trying to make a purchase on MAC tonight. Thanks


  	Oh, and another thing I believe that I am a cool tone, but however when I was matched at MAC they recommended the NW, never questioned it until now, would a NC 45 work for me? Thanks again!!!


----------

